

Exo IDE: Top 5 New Features of the Month - bmestrallet
http://blog.exoplatform.com/2012/11/20/exo-ide-top-5-new-features-of-the-month/

======
bmestrallet
Exo IDE, an environment for coding, building, and debugging apps in the cloud,
just revealed new features and partnerships, all designed to make developers
and their teams more productive.

Here are the top 5 announcements:

\- Smart project creation and deployment for Java, Spring, Ruby, Python and
PHP apps.

\- JRebel integration that saves minutes on every deploy.

\- Added AppFog deployment to the existing supported PaaS list, in addition to
AWS, CloudBees, Google App Engine, Heroku and OpenShift.

\- Fixed-width font for better reading and coding.

\- Team development through JAR publishing

